# Dendrobium Stardust 'Firebird'



## e-spice (May 2, 2008)

One of my all time favorite plants. This is D. unicum x Ukon. Many unicum hybrids tend to wash out to yellow and don't retain the orange of unicum. It blooms freely and remains compact. It looks like it would smell great but it hardly has any fragrance.

e-spice


----------



## JeanLux (May 2, 2008)

another very nice one !! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (May 2, 2008)

Wow! Very very nice show of blooms.... =)


----------



## Bolero (May 2, 2008)

I notice there's one or two flowers on the stem..........that was sarcasm.

Oh my god that's a lot of flowers!!!!!!


----------



## Park Bear (May 2, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## biothanasis (May 2, 2008)

A heavy bloomer!!!!!!! Spectacular... I like the orange colour... Well done...


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2008)

Can you say "floriferous"!?


----------



## Greenpaph (May 2, 2008)

Just an incredible blooming!

:drool::clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 2, 2008)

Wow! That's amazing! Love the color, it's yummy. :drool:


----------



## Elena (May 3, 2008)

Yours is fantastic!

I got one of these in March and mine is still in bloom. A pleasant surprise, I din't think the flowers would last this long.


----------

